# High School Soccer question



## Kante (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi all,
Quick question about high school soccer in your area. For the players who make the Frosh thru Varsity teams, does your high school have a dedicated, year round PE class for only the high players, and they just play soccer on their own? eg, form 5v5 teams and do round robins etc. Any details and a rough indication of your area would be appreciated.


----------



## multisportson (Mar 7, 2020)

Kante said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question about high school soccer in your area. For the players who make the Frosh thru Varsity teams, does your high school have a dedicated, year round PE class for only the high players, and they just play soccer on their own? eg, form 5v5 teams and do round robins etc. Any details and a rough indication of your area would be appreciated.


At the school where I work, Frosh through varsity are enrolled in a dedicated, year-round, 6th period soccer PE class. Inland Empire region (2019 CIF division II champs)


----------



## ultimate20 (Mar 9, 2020)

At our school soccer players are enrolled in 7th period soccer class. From start of school (Aug) through beginning of the season (Nov) we do 3 days per week of 7th period Pre- season work. 1 day on the field, one day in the gym, and one day of conditioning or SAQ, flexibility, etc. Each session is only about 45 minutes .  Many of our players do club soccer so we don’t want to burn them out for their club training sessions, but we want to work with them on some things. The other days they do study hall to keep their grades up. 
post season is 2 days per week on the field, playing SSG’s, and 3 days of study hall. 
some schools up here do longer pre and post season sessions,(90-120) minutes but it varies by school and coach.


----------



## multisportson (Mar 11, 2020)

As a teacher, I appreciate them having that 6th period for soccer, as they are less likely to miss instructional time in their core classes if they have an away game and have to leave early.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 11, 2020)

At our LA county public school HS sports are 6th period grouped by fall, winter, and spring.   If you play one sport say soccer than yes it's a year round class. 

 If you do mutiples say soccer in the winter and track in the spring then you switch classes.  

Some sports don't go year round depending on the school so you have to switch to another or regular PE after/before  the fall, winter, or spring.

As far as DA is concerned at public schools any other sport besides soccer there are no restrictions besides your time that I'm aware of.


----------

